# Was ist das ? ->Schneckenlaich



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich habe das hier schon mal gefragt, aber da wurde ich glaub missverstanden, deshalb hier die Bilder....

Ich dinde die Dinger unter Steinen, an Pflanze, auf dem Boden, überall. Auch an einer Pflanze, deren Blätter "erst" seit 2 Wochen im Wasser hängen, davon ein Foto(abgestorbenes Blatt).

Sie sind durchsichtig, glibberig, und man sieht auch keine "eier" oder sowas da drinnen. 

Ach und weil das 2. Bild etwas dunkel ist, mit welchem Orgramm kann ich eine Gammkorrektur vornehmen ? Mit ACDSee(mit nem alten) gehts net(wird nicht übernommen), und Paint auch nicht.

Gruß
SchnuWuXi


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

das ist ganz eindeutig Laich von Wasserschnecken. Wahrscheinlich von der __ Spitzschlammschnecke.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

jo genauso sieht der aus. viel spaß mit der schnecke. sehe zu das du den laich soviel wie möglich entfernst. diese art von __ schnecken fressen ziemlich gierig und zwar alles :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

na denn Mahlzeit. :razz: 
die habe ich auch.haut rein Jungs  hihi


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

UPS  hatte ich doch vergessen mich ein zu loggen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

Also das ist mir neu, dass man diese __ Schnecken essen kann. Werden die so wie Weinbergschnecken zubereitet?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

:razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo Galrian, wer hat dir denn das erzählt, dass Spitzschlammschnecken gierig sind und alles fressen ?? Ich habe in meinem Teich hunderte in allen Grössen ( bis 5 cm ) und auch etliche Posthornschnecken. Trotzdem grünt und blüht es momentan wie verrückt und es wird noch mehr werden. Es ist wie bei den __ Muscheln, die filtern ja auch das Wasser, ersetzen dir aber keinen Filter. Also SchnuWuXi lass sie ruhig wachsen.
Ein Tierfreund, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich setze in meine Kübel sogar immer extra __ Schnecken ein,damit wenigstens etwas abgestorbenes Material gefressen wird...
KLar kann es mal sein,das aus versehen mal ein Blättchen angenagt wird, aber so ist nunmal die Natur...
Ich finde sogar, in einem richtig natürlichem Teich müssen einpar Schnecks wohnen!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Und wo bleiben jetzt die Schneckenrezepte?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

__ schnecken sind ja gut und schön aber wenn es zu viele sind :? 
meiner meinung nach sind die spitzschlammschnecken die gierigsten welche auch ganze jungtriebe weghauen.
ich habe auch schnecken im teich, kann man ja nicht unterbinden. wenn ich jedoch ein altes blatt mit viel laich von schnecken sehe wird es sofort entfernt.
meiner meinung nach sind sumpfdeckelschnecken die besten da diese sich nur von algen und alten pflanzenteilen ernähren. den laich von denen kann man nicht ausversehen entfernen da sie lebend gebähren.

wichtig: wenn diese sich vermehren sollen braucht man männlein und weiblein. erkennen an den größenumterschied oder den fühlern. die männlein sind viel größer und haben einen kurzen dicken fühler, welcher zur befruchtung dient.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Werner,
du kannst Apfelschnecken aussem Aquarienbereich wie Weinbergschnecken zu bereiten!
Aber dass man die Spitzschlammschnecken essen kann,ist mir auch neu....


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

ich denke er hat den __ schnecken einen guten appetit gewünscht :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hi,

danke mal für die Antworten! Also den Laich kann ich nie und nimmer entfernen, denn sieht man ja gar nicht. Und die __ Schnecken fressen auch Pflanzen, ganz klar, meine __ Froschlöffel sind auch ganz schön in Mitleidenschaft gezogen(die normalen nicht so, aber eine rote Art ist ziemlich gekürzt ....   ).

Aber sonst geht es allen Wasserpflanzen gut !

Gruß
SchnuWuXi


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Galrian schrieb:
			
		

> wichtig: wenn diese sich vermehren sollen braucht man männlein und weiblein. erkennen an den größenumterschied oder den fühlern. die männlein sind viel größer und haben einen kurzen dicken fühler, welcher zur befruchtung dient.



ähm... sicher? Ich habe nur eine einzige in den Teich gesetzt, habe jetzt aber jede Menge von den Sumpfdeckelschnecken.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Auch von mir der Hinweis: __ Schnecken haben bei mir noch nie Schaden angerichtet. Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie das in einem Teich mit gesaugtem Boden und algenfreiem Wasser ist, aber die Gefahr, die von Spitzschlammschnecken ausgeht, ist vernachlässigbar gering. Schon mal eine Schneckeninvasion an den Pflanzen gesehen, die abgefressen erscheinen ? Wenn nicht: Kann alle möglichen Ursachen haben.

Übrigens kann ich nur davor warnen, Schnecken "einfach so" zu verspeisen. Bei allen Schnecken, die in die Küche wandern, wurde zunächst einmal dafür gesorgt, dass sie sich "entleeren". Dann werden sie wieder aufgepäppelt und danach erst küchenfertig gemacht (wie das jeweils geschieht, habe ich vergessen, ist ziemlich aufwändig). Wenn Ihr irgend welche Schnecken einfach so bruzzelt, könnten sie arg "streng" schmecken. Aber dass man Spitzschlammschnecken essen kann habe ich auch noch nicht gehört...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

